
It’s important to understand fluid mechanics in order to make sense of Covid-19 - iafrikan
https://www.iafrikan.com/2020/07/09/its-important-to-understand-how-fluids-move-covid-19/
======
hilbert42
_" Fluid mechanics is the study of how fluids move. That may sound simple, but
it’s actually very complex."_

Right! Thus, to solve practical cases quickly there's little point in coming
to grips with the complex mathematics that describe the movement of viscous
fluids (that is unless it's being undertaken as an academic exercise). The
fact is that the differential Navier–Stokes equations that underpin fluid
mechanics are (a) very complex and (b) that often there are insufficient data
points available to calculate or give a reasonably accurate
picture/understanding of what it is that is being modeled.

It seems to me that given the urgency of the COVID-19 problem, the most
practical solution is to just do empirical experiments and then extrapolate
from there.

 _BTW, a caveat, I 'm aware that there has been some recent work that
supposedly improves on Navier–Stokes, I do not know whether that is relevant
here or that it could be adapted effectively given the current time
constraints._

